# Looking at a Madone 5.2. Any hints or tips?



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

Got the OK from the Boss for a new bike. Been riding the Berlin I bought new when I was a freshman in High School. Many happy miles on the old girl. Just a few hours away from turning 53, time for a smoother ride. My favorite LBS carries Trek and the Madone 5.2 looks like good choice for my likes, needs and budget. 

Just like to get some feedback about my choice. 

Thanks


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

y2kota said:


> Got the OK from the Boss for a new bike. Been riding the Berlin I bought new when I was a freshman in High School. Many happy miles on the old girl. Just a few hours away from turning 53, time for a smoother ride. My favorite LBS carries Trek and the Madone 5.2 looks like good choice for my likes, needs and budget.
> 
> Just like to get some feedback about my choice.
> 
> Thanks


Just ride it and grind it. Don't forget the boss also.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

It's a great bike. Buy it.


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

My LBS doesn't have one in stock. They do have a 2012 Madone 6.5 I'm eyeing. Going to talk to the shop owner and try to work out a deal today. It's a Project One to boot!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i had a P1 6.9SSL for the last year, and when the new frame came out i wanted to switch to it (i work in a shop, and i like to have current stuff for whatever reason) so i just built a bike w/ the 5.9 frame which is the same as the 5.2. great bike...stiff, steers well, at least as comfortable as my 6.9 just heavier. it's funny because my boss has a 7.9SSL w/ the vapor coat paint job and all new Red w/ Bontrager carbon wheels. very stealthy. when customers come in and check out bikes, they look at his and say "oh, cool", then they see mine and say "ohhhh, great paint job!". i'm really happy w/ it, for sure. 

View attachment 276601


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

Went back to the LBS for the 3rd time of test rides and sizing. The Madone Project One I mentioned in my earlier post ended up being to big (56). Today test road a 52 & 54 Madone 5.2 . Both are 2012s. Also took a 2012 54 Domain 4.? for a ride. They all great rides, the Domane was smoother riding but the Madones felt quicker. 

After all that riding the owner asked me to try one more he had in stock. This one was 54 size, 2013 Madone Project One. It was a great ride. Smoother then the 1st Madones. Weight is 16 lbs 2 oz with my pedals. After the ride he made me a deal so good, I feel guilty to talk about the it. 

Thanks folks for your words of wisdom! Photos to come soon.


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

P.S. Forgot one thing that made me feel good. The frame is American made! In these days every bit helps.


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's a photo from Treks website. When I get it I'll post more.


View attachment 276693


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

OK, here's the deal... Been eyeing the Madones in the LBS. Looking at the Trek website and liked the Madone 5.2. It's price point is at the maximum amount I could get away spending. Figured the Madone 5.2 my size would have to be ordered. Now that the owner gave me a deal that couldn't be passed up on the in stock Project One Series 6 Madone. It's now on layaway  What a freaking tease!!! Stopped by and took a few pictures today. 

Come on taxes and get here

Can't continue, it's breaking my heart. Thanks again for everyone's information and help


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

you're gonna really like that bike! congratulations.


----------



## dantastic (Mar 3, 2013)

^Nice! I recently purchased a 5.2, and have been really happy with it so far.
Need to get some real miles in it though.

Congrats on the new rig. I would have a hard time passing up a six as well.
Cheers,


----------



## Dcasandman (Oct 13, 2012)

I debated 5.2 or 6.2 for months. Finally pulled the trigger on the 6.2.


----------



## sebo2000 (Aug 12, 2009)

Stunning bike I’m on the market too, just got green light from finance minister (wife)


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

View attachment 277005


I just got this last week and it is by far the nicest bike I have owned right down to the carbon bars with aero tops. The new DA is vastly improved. I have a 60cm 2011 Madone 6 series DA for sale if anyone is interested.

You will enjoy your new bike.


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

jmchapple said:


> View attachment 277005
> 
> 
> I just got this last week and it is by far the nicest bike I have owned right down to the carbon bars with aero tops. The new DA is vastly improved. I have a 60cm 2011 Madone 6 series DA for sale if anyone is interested.
> ...


Love the paint! 

My only concern is the rear brake and how much road dirt it will accumulate?


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

y2kota said:


> Love the paint!
> 
> My only concern is the rear brake and how much road dirt it will accumulate?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

y2kota said:


> Love the paint!
> 
> My only concern is the rear brake and how much road dirt it will accumulate?


why would the brake get any dirtier than if it were in the traditional spot? i can not for the life of me understand the concern people have w/ this. don't worry, it's not a problem at all.


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> why would the brake get any dirtier than if it were in the traditional spot? i can not for the life of me understand the concern people have w/ this. don't worry, it's not a problem at all.


It's just that the brake is mounted on the bottom of BB. In direct spray from the front wheel. Guess time will tell.


----------



## Dcasandman (Oct 13, 2012)

I' ve got 100 miles on mine now. I don't get the issue with the brake. Coloring on my bike has white brakes and looks clean to me even after a ride in damp conditions. I'm sure on the fly servicing will not be that easy. The brakes work who care where they are at.


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the good news. How's the ride?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

y2kota said:


> It's just that the brake is mounted on the bottom of BB. In direct spray from the front wheel. Guess time will tell.


and the rear brake in the normal position gets spray all over it from the rear wheel...the brake under the frame is actually protected a little bit better IMO. 

ride quality? seems about the same as my old 6.9. i weigh 170 and run 90/80 in my tires so that's where most of my 'ride quality' is coming from. the front is a little stiffer than the old frame, so the steering is even a bit better. very confidence inspiring.


----------



## Dcasandman (Oct 13, 2012)

y2kota said:


> Thanks for the good news. How's the ride?


I am by far no brand loyalist and I've had specialized, cervelo, cannondale, Raleigh, and giants over 20 years. I buy what feels good and at times what I could afford. Never road the previous Madone, but instantly felt at home on the new one with H2 set up even before the fitting. The rides I spend most my time on are mostly flat, but frequently into 25-30 mph winds in Oklahoma. I have yet to go over 30 miles, but so far no hot spots or complaints with the smoothness of the ride. Definitely no buzz. Out of the saddle efforts yield instant responses, and small hills I have gone up make me want for more to see how it would really feel. My TT bikes are not climbing heroes. I can not really compare performance to previous bikes as my last bike was a P2 and my other current bike is a Project One Speedconcept both very aero. I am about 2 to 2.5 mph slower than the speed concept (Full Red Aerolus 9 wheels)over the same ride, and 1 to 1.5 mph slower than the P2 (All Ultegra Sram S60 Wheels) on a 28-30 mile loop I've done hundreds of times now. Not very scientific, but all I have to compare. I am sure the Tarmacs, Evos, and other top tier bikes are just as amazing, but I am 100% satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## Sargechris (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't rule out the Domane 5.2 (I have about 1k miles on mine--got it in Feb)... It is incredibly comfortable. No loss of power and the isospeed really works! At least take it for test ride. It handles exceptionally well... My neck and back are very happy now...


----------



## frisbie17 (Jan 17, 2012)

I love mine. 

Frame: Madone 2013 5 Series Frameset 50cm
Headset: FSA Integrated, Carbon Spacers.
Shifters: Dura-Ace 7900
Crankset: Dura-Ace 7900 (53/39)
Stages Power meter - Dura-Ace 7900
Pedals: Speedplay X2
Front derailleur: Dura-Ace 7900
Rear derailleur: Shimano Dura-Ace 7900
Brakes: Bontrager Aero Integrated
Cassette: Dura-Ace 7900 (11-28)
Chain: Dura-ace 10Spd
Handlebar: Bontrager Race-X (Waiting on XXX Lite)
Stem: Bontrager Race (Waiting on XXX Lite) 
Seatpost: Trek Integrated System
Saddle: Fizik Arione TRI 2 Carbon/ Carbon rails
Wheelset: Easton EA 90 (1625g)
Tires: Schwalbe Ultremo ZX 
Bottle cages: RXL Carbon
Computer: Garmin Edge 800

Weight - 15lb 9oz With Pedals, Computer, Power meter, 2 bottle cages.


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks sweet. 

Here's mine


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've had my 5.2 now for about a week. Roughly 160 miles. I went for the black/grey.

View attachment 278566


----------

